# Russianstar " EXPERIENCES WITH IGF-LR3 and how to UNLEASH ITS ANABOLIC POWER.



## Russianstar (Feb 15, 2011)

Igf1-lr3 As you all know is the long acting version of igf-1, Taking its active potential up towards 20 hours, But along with its ability to stimulate the growth of satalite muscle cells and helping them to mature into new muscle fibers it holds the ability to increase the uptake of many supplements we currently use, And it can cause the enhanced recovery of testicle size, and prevent muscle loss even in PCT.
Plus another reason its so potent is because of the decreased binding of Long R3 IGF-1 to all known IGF binding proteins. These binding proteins normally inhibit the biological actions of IGF.. not so with this long acting version.

Heres a quote from one of the top research doctors in the world, Dr sweeny the chairman of bioethics in 2002.

H. Lee Sweeney, Ph.D., Professor and Chairman of Physiology at the University of Pennsylvania and a recognized expert on the subject of the genetic enhancement of skeletal muscle, spoke to the World Anti-Doping Association with regard to the muscle building and regenerating properties of IGF-1.

"Rats that were given IGF-1 and did nothing were bigger and stronger than rats that weren’t given IGF-1 but exercised. And I’ll bet you guessed that rats that were given IGF-1 and exercised were the biggest, strongest rats in the house. The positive effects of IGF-1 on the rats continued for months after the rats stopped getting the supplemental hormone, whereas the exercising rats immediately lost size and strength as soon as they stopped exercising.

In another study the muscle fibers of 27-month old rats – old age for rats – that were given IGF-1 during middle age, exhibited no deterioration of muscle fibers that indicate the classic and inevitable signs of aging. These rats did not lose any fast twitch muscle fibers – the fibers responsible for power and speed – and had the same speed and power output that they had when they were six months of age.

To quote Dr. Sweeney, “So we were able to conclude that IGF-1 could prevent all of the hallmarks of age-related atrophy and loss of skeletal muscle function in mammalian aging, at least based on the rodent model, and now we’re hoping to pursue this in larger animal models.”

So how about IGF1-LR3, as those quotes were about plain igf?

According to Chemical Muscle Enhancement, a well-known underground PED guidebook written by Internet steroid guru L. Rea and available via download or through Amazon, IGF-1 has even been altered to increase its effectiveness, making IGF-1 ten times more potent (pages 134-136 of Chemical Muscle Enhancement). Several websites make reference to this altered form of IGF-1 – known as DES (1-3) IGF-1. This version of IGF-1, Insulin-like Growth Factor is also refereed to as Lr3IGF-1 (Note: Lr3IGF-1 is 2-3x more potent than regular IGF-1).

So increased potency, increased muscle retention... what else?

Well it increases the effectivness of an anabolic cycle, this is because of a very unique quality of igf-1-lr3, you see IGF-1 acts on several different tissues to enhance growth. IGF1 belongs in the ’superfamily’ of substances known as ‘growth factors,’ along with epidermal , transforming; platelet derived fibroblast, nerve, and ciliary neurotrophic growth factors. None of the other factors have any bearing on exoskeletal tissue incidentally however These agents all have in common the ability to stimulate cell division, known as mitogenesis, and cell differentiation. Meaning That In the case of IGF1 which does act on muscle tissue it will initiate the growth of new muscle fibers, and subsequently new receptors for testosterone. Many Users here on N2BM and on other forums have unanimously concluded that it enhances cycles of steroids significantly. They also seem to be adamant about its ability to reduce fat and improve vascularity a great deal.

Another suprising effect that remains largely unexplained is that it actualy Reverses testicular atrophy
Testicles if shrunken will return to “full swing” as it were even in the middle of a steroid cycle. If not shrunken they will not shrink during the cycle. This may explain partially why gains are kept after the cycle.
So imagine using this and HCGenerate on cycle, imagine the recovery in pct afterwards with full sized testicles!!
IGF-1 can be enhanced still further with an insulin mimicker, And Need2slin will cause even greater elevations in localised IGF-1 and the potential for more muscle growth and fat loss through its unique ability to drain fat cells and supply muscle cells with vital nutrients.

And theres more..

IGF-1 because of its action of forcing nutients into the muscle, it increases the uptake of amino acids!!! Yes think GEAR by N2BM and youve got the most potent amino acid supplement on the market as it uses the most biovailable protein growth factors, and every bit of it being force fed into the muscle by IGF-1, not only that but every supplement you take on cycle will have added benefits and biovailability, Better cycles, better PCT, And IGF-1 can be used as a bridge between cycles, added to Phytoserms, Dermacrine, Need2slin, and Gear you have an awesome bridge cycle but the options are endless, you now have the power to achieve you dreams, the choice is in your hands.


Kind regards RS

Written by russianstar, aka professor filimanov

Get yours here! Extreme Peptide - Igf-1 Lr3


----------



## gill123 (Feb 16, 2011)

[FONT=宋体]Dipterex effective against gastrointestinal nematodes, trematodes have some degree of efficacy.[/FONT][FONT=宋体]Dipterex[/FONT][FONT=宋体] regardless of which route can quickly absorbed, mainly in the liver, kidney, heart, brain and spleen. Rapid metabolism, mainly by the urine. Dipterex low toxicity drugs, treatment volume with the volume very close to the poisoning, prone to poisoning, can cause chest tightness, shortness of breath short period.[/FONT]


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Bumping this


----------



## antiage (Feb 28, 2011)

omg,  that all sounds freaking amazing.  i havent even done one cycle of injectible steroids and im contemplating doing my first but i know i will have to incorporate this somehow because i only want to do one.  does anyone think that just wanting to do one cycle to jump up 20 lbs or so then using the previous stated potent igf1 product to maintain gains is unrealistic?   like everyone says oh you wont do just one?


----------



## David Fasnacht (Feb 28, 2011)

The train ride is always longer than one know this befor you get on


----------



## David Fasnacht (Feb 28, 2011)

*Peps*

Thank you your posts always kick ass keep up the good work thank you


----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)

Be careful with this shit - it's not without its risks.

Consider yourself warned.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 2, 2011)

Realtalk said:


> Be careful with this shit - it's not without its risks.
> 
> Consider yourself warned.



How about you substantiate your claim instead of just making a blanket statement like that.  All things carry some risk but if they aren't explained, to what benefit is your comment?  None actually.


----------



## antiage (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah agreed.  I dont claim to be an endocrinologist but i know a thing or two about some of the  processes of hormone secretion, and up to this point i cant say that i have come across any double blind placebo clinical trials that find supplimenting on IGF's HGH somatostasin GHRH and other anterior pituitary released hormones causing such ailments that would cause for someone to be "warned" about some risks associated with their exposure. So if you think you have come across such groundbreaking discoveries then myself and many others would love to be informed on your findings.     

thanks much.


----------



## Russianstar (Mar 6, 2011)

With all the poeople ive seen use this, myself included, ive never seen any negative sides.. it seems to have a very positive impact on health.. but thats at the doses i used in this thread, some use far bigger doses, and then sides are plausible.


----------



## robniv (Mar 6, 2011)

From what I can glean from everyone it seems pretty safe at 50mcg total per dose used IM as most of the IGF is taken up before it can get to the bloodstream.


----------



## 20yrslifting (Jan 3, 2013)

russianstar-cant find a pm thingy on here, wanted some advice ref peps

was using ghrp6 and grf1-29 mod but 4th day on had head pressure turning to headache, any ideas? had to stop as my bp check came back high......146/58

note: the ghrp6 was in a ball in the damn vial......this is a bit odd but i had all the right sensation otherwise, flushed, hungry, weird sleep that i couldnt quite remember having.

thanks mate-sorry for hijacking the post!!!!

Ben


----------

